# No ethernet connection from the get go.

## ToiletDuck

 :Embarassed:  

Ok I am at a standstill.  The other day I started to insall gentoo. I have tired so much and don't know what to do. I am sumwhat a newB to linux, but am learning fast. However I still need help. I tried several things with a moderator in the IRC channel Linuxhelp. After all was said and done he sudjested i just start over. So here I am. 

Problem: When I first put in the CD I type in modprobe sis900. I have a sis motherboard with on board ethernet and that is the one that is read as eth0. I tried several other drivers but none seem to even load except for the sis900 one. However when i do the dhcpcd eth0 command it times out. I have also put the flag -h myhostname on it and it still didn't work. I even put in a ethernet card and tried dhcpcd eth1(because it read that card) and still nothing. I type in /sbin/ifconfig -a and it showes that up to 4kb has been sent but nothing recieved. I don't know what to do. I'm on the internet right now using windows so my connection is good. If you have any ideas please MSN or IM me. MSN:chanceneel@hotmail.com  IM:biggdoggfubar.  I don't know what to do. What's worse is that when i put in the other network card and messed with it two days ago it somehow managed to connect on eth1. So i finished the install and everything worked fine. But then once I rebooted it and went into linux it no longer worked. That is when i seeked the help in IRC. I ended up deleting everything and starting from scratch again. But now I can't connec to a single server. Please help me. Jumping out the window seems like a reasonable idea right now.  :Sad: 

----------

## masseya

I'm pretty sure we can help you.  This sounds like more of an install problem than a networking problem, but really it's both.  Perhaps you're cause one of the moderators here to lose all sanity trying to figure out where your post should go.  This will be entertaining even if that's all that happens.    :Smile: 

Ok, we'll probably need more information on your hardware to help you.  I am not familiar with sis motherboards, but it sounds like your on board ethernet doesn't have a driver that supports it fully.  I would try installing through the other ethernet card if possible.  What kind of card is that?  I'm not sure, and I'm not anywhere near my linux box right now so I can't check, but I think there's no output when dhcpd eth1 works.  This would be why you didn't get a response and  it "somehow" managed to connect later on.  You can probably just go through the install process and use that ethernet card until the drivers for the on board one are fully functional.  

Hope this helps!   :Smile: 

----------

## ToiletDuck

OK well i could be politically correct and post the message in every catagory that applies  :Razz: .

Anyway I do have a few network cards to choose from. I have a D-link, kingston, linksys, and a davicom to chose from. How would i set up the install using eth1 instead of eth0? that really isn't mentioned in the instructions. Who do i make the computer noticece it and use it? or is there some way to dessable the integrated NIC and make the ethernet card eth0?  And I'm a little fuzzy on the last steps about how to edit the config files when there is an eth1 also. As far as computer systems go I am running an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ on a sis motherboard with 1 gig of pc2100ram.  There is no problem on the machines capabilitles. Thank you for your help it is being greatly appreciated.

----------

## handsomepete

Simply changing every mention of eth0 to eth1 would do the trick there... or disabling the onboard adapter in BIOS (probably an I/O or onboard menu somewhere in there) and putting a PCI card in would default the PCI card to eth0.  I've never had any problems with Linksys cards (module tulip), so I would tend to push you in that direction.  :Smile: 

----------

## ToiletDuck

Ok thanks. But if you do replacee the eth0 with eth1 you still have to modify more files before you may finish install. And also the dhcpcd won't work with eth1 so you would have to do it static i believe.  But i will try that thaks

----------

## Miles

As handsomepete said, you should be able to disable your onboard ethernet adapter through your bios. Look for an integrated perpherials submenu.

Before you stick in another card you might want to try using insmod to load your driver instead of modprobe. When I first installed Gentoo I tried to modprobe my driver (tulip, NetGear FA310) but it didn't load anything. So I tried insmod and it did the trick.

----------

